# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Άγριος σπινος ή σπινος απο κλουβι?

## aggeliki76

καλημερα σας και καλως σας βρηκα.
χθες στην ακρη του δρομου ,πανω στην Μαραθωνος,ειδα ενα πουλακι να καθεται φουσκωμενο και ακινητο,
σταματησαμε και πηγα σιγα-σιγα και το επιασα χωρις να αντιδρασει καθολου,παρολο που με κοιταζε.
Δεν ειναι χτυπημενο ,το εβαλα σε ενα κλουβακι και καθεται ηρεμα,ουτε χτυπιεται στα καγκελα,εβαγε και λιγα σπορακια απο καναρινι που μου δωσαν...
τι να κανω? πηρα το κεντρο αγριων ζωων στην Αιγινα και μου ειπαν αν ζει και σημερα να τους ξαναπαρω...
Δεν ξερω αν ειναι αγριο ή εχει φυγει απο κλουβι...Αν το αφησω και το φανε οι γατες?

----------


## aggeliki76

Αυτο ειναι το πουλακι...

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## οδυσσέας

Αγγελική καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας.

πρώτα από όλα βαλε το πουλί κάπου ζεστά. θέλει σταθερή θερμοκρασία. μια αναμμένη λάμπα γραφείου πάνω από το κλουβί είναι μια καλή λύση.

βράζεις ένα αυγό για 12 λεπτά. παίρνεις λίγο κρόκο και τον αραιώνεις με χλιαρό νερό και με μια σύριγγα δίνεις όσο ποιο γρήγορα μπορείς  μερικές σταγόνες στο στόμα του σπίνου.
αν μπορείς ανεβάζεις φωτογραφίες από την κοιλία του αφού παραμερίσεις τα πούπουλα με χλιαρό νερό.

αν έχεις άλλα πουλιά κράτα τον σπίνο μακριά τους.

----------


## aggeliki76

ευχαριστω πολυ,δυστυχως δεν ειμαι σπιτι τωρα....θα γυρισω στις 17:00...
δεν εχω αλλα πουλια και το εχω μεσα στο σπιτι σε ησυχο σημειο....
θα τα κανω αυτα που ειπες μολις γυρισω.
οταν λες να παρω φωτογραφια την κοιλια του τι εννοεις?
πιο σημειο ειναι αυτο?
απο το λαιμο μεχρι να ποδια ανασκελα να παρω?

----------


## οδυσσέας

ναι οπως θα δεις και σε αυτο το θεμα Ασθένειες των πουλιών συντροφιάς: συνοπτικός οδηγός συμπτωμάτων ( pet bird diseases ) 
και να τις ανεβασεις στο φορουμ Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών στο φόρουμ

----------


## PAIANAS

Kαι φωτογραφία από τις κουτσουλιές .
Τρώει μόνο του ,μήπως έχει ήδη καρίνα ? (στο στέρνο έχει γίνει κοφτερό ?
Μάλλον πρόβλημα κοκκιδίων έχει και χρήζει άμεσης αντιμετώπισης από άτομο που γνωρίζει .
Σε ποιά περιοχή είσαι μήπως το δώσεις σε κάποιο μέλός που έχει φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα (esb-baycox) ,γιατί αλλιώς δεν θα ζήσει για πολύ .

----------


## aggeliki76

οχι, το στερνο δεν ειναι κοφτερο, ετσι οπως το επιασα ,εννοω δεν καταλαβα κατι τετοι...κουτσουλια εκανε χθες πανω μου μια και δεν ηταν διαρροια,ηταν ασπρη (οχι διαφανης) και ειχε λιγο μαυρο.
νεα μακρη μενω,μου ειπαν απο την αιγινα να το κρατησω λιγο και να δω αν μπορει να πεταξει.
θα το βαλω σε ενα μεγαλο κλουβι να δω αν πεταει,μετα μου ειπαν οτι αν ζησει 1 εβδομαδα και δω οτι ειναι καλα μπορω να το αφησω στο κωπηλατοδρομιο που εχει
και αλλα αγρια πουλακια και οτι ακομη και αν εφυγε απο κλουβι ,μπορει να ζησει. τι λετε?

----------


## PAIANAS

''Αν ζήσει σε μια βδομάδα τ'αφήνεις'' ..Χαίρουμε πολύ πες τους ..
Το θέμα είναι να κάνουμε ότι μπορούμε για να ζήσει ..

Κατ' αρχάς δεν φθάνει μόνο η καναρινοτροφή (αν είναι και του εμπορίου βράσε όρυζα)
Όταν μπορέσεις πάρε τροφή για ιθαγενή από το ********************** που είναι κοντά σου .

Πρόσεξε αν έχει πιεί καθόλου νερό, αν είναι περισσότερο δραστήριο, αν παραμένει φουσκωμένο .


Το αυγουλάκι που σου έγραψε ο Κώστας, αν δεις ότι τρώει μόνο του , θα του το βάλεις -καλά βρασμένο (10 λεπτά)- σε ξεχωριστή ταϊστρα .

Δεν είναι εκτροφής (είναι δύσκολο να αναπαραχθεί στην πατρίδα μας - μόλις βγαίνουν οι νεοσσοί συνήθως ψοφάνε ). Άρα ας ελπίσουμε να μην είναι άρρωστο και να είναι απλώς τρομαγμένο .
Αν  πάλι είναι άρρωστο , το πιθανότερο είναι να είναι η κοκκίδια η μύκητες .

Σίγουρα μακρυά από άλλα δικά σου πουλιά και γράφε για ότι περίεργο βλέπεις .

*Διάβασε για το πως θα ανεβάσεις φωτός και με την 1η ευκαιρία (χωρίς να το ταλαιπωρήσεις), βάλε την κοιλιά και μία από κουτσουλιές (σε λευκό χαρτί κουζίνας η Α4)

----------


## vicky_ath

*Έσβησα τα ονόματα των εμπορικών επιχειρήσεων που ανέφερες Νίκο και τα στέλνω στην Αγγελική με πμ.....*

----------


## ninos

Αγγελική μπράβο για την πράξη σου... Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά !!

Προς το παρών μην σε αγχώνει για το εαν θα επιβιώσει το πουλάκι εαν το αφήσεις ελεύθερο. Πρέπει πρώτα να γίνει καλά..

----------


## aggeliki76

οκ ευχαριστω, δεν εχω πουλακια αλλα. το απογευμα θα ανεβασω φωτογραφιες να μου πειτε.

----------


## lagreco69

Καλως ηρθες!! Αγγελικη μπραβο!!!! για την πραξη σου ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα!!!

----------


## aggeliki76

ok,την πηρα την τροφη,βρηκα και εδω το pet shop που μου ειπατε,ειμαι ομονοια τωρα.
ελπιζω να ζει μεχρι να γυρισω

----------


## koukoulis

Τα θερμά μου συγχαρητήρια Αγγελική. Καλή δύναμη!

----------


## mitsman

Αγγελικη γυρισες???? τι κανει το πουλακι???

----------


## aggeliki76

Καλησπερα,το πουλακι ειναι μια χαρα και αρχισε να χτυπιεται στο κλουβι.......
του εβαλα την τροφη και το σκεπασα με μια πετσετα να ηρεμησει......
επειδη ηταν ομως σουρουπο ειπα να  μην το τρομαξω αλλο και εβαλα ενα χαρτι κουζινας στον πατο ,ωστε αυριο να 
μπορεσω να παρω τα κακα φωτογραφια.
φοβαμαι να το πιασω μηπως χτυπησει στα καγκελα......

----------


## PAIANAS

Aν το βλέπεις να τρώει και να είναι ζωηρό - αν χτυπιέται είναι καλό σημάδι (φυσικά χτυπιέται γιατί το κλουβί γι αυτό είναι φυλακή) ...δείχνει ότι έχει ζωντάνια, άρα πάει καλά .
Κράτα το μερικές μέρες ακόμη, μην ξεγελαστείς και το απελευθερώσεις ακόμη πριν σιγουρευτούμε ότι είναι καλά .. Μάλλον -πράγμα που εύχομαι- θα είναι ο 1ος σπίνος που θα ελευθερωθεί από δω .
Αυγουλάκι συνέχεια, αν έχεις μηλόξυδο βάλε μερικές σταγόνες στο νερό .Αν του βάζεις αυγοτροφή (δε νομίζω αφού δεν έχεις πουλιά), ρίξε μέσα λίγη ρίγανη (η θυμάρι η γλυκάνισο αν έχεις).

----------


## mitsman

> Μάλλον -πράγμα που εύχομαι- θα είναι ο 1ος σπίνος που θα ελευθερωθεί από δω .



*Απελευθερωση σπινου - Δικος μου για παντα!!!*

----------


## ninos

Μπραβο Αγγελικη.. Τυχερος πραγματικα ο σπινος που επεσε στα χερια σου

----------


## PAIANAS

> *Απελευθερωση σπινου - Δικος μου για παντα!!!*


Ο.κ ..ο δεύτερος ?  :Happy0062:

----------


## mitsman

Ειχα κανει και εγω μια περυσι αλλα δεν εχω ντοκουμεντα οποτε δεν μετραει!!!!!

 :winky: 


Αγγελικη οτι σου ειπε ο κ.Νικος!

Χαιρομαι απιστευτα που το πουλακι επεσε στα χερια σου και θα παει εκει που ανηκει!!!! σητν φυση!

----------


## PAIANAS

1.Kι εγώ έχω κάνει καμμιά δεκαριά σε ιθαγενή, αλλά verba volant ,scripta manent  :: 
2.Kεριά και λιβάνια (για το Κος)
3.Αγγελική όνομα και πράγμα ..μπράβο για την ευαισθησία και την άμεση κινητοποίηση .

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Χίλια μπράβο Αγγελική, κάνε ότι σου είπαν τα παιδιά και όλα θα πάνε καλά.

----------


## aggeliki76

καλημερα σας και ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια  :Happy: 
γενικα μαζευω και βοηθαω οτι ζωακι βρω.
χθες ημουν ετοιμη να το αφησω στον σχινια,οταν το ειδα να κοπανιεται  αλλα ειχε νυχτωσει και ειπα να το κανω μερα.
Μετα σκεφτηκα οτι εκει (κωπηλατοδρομιο) εχει και αρπακτικα πουλια.........και αν το φανε?
που αλλου μπορω να το αφησω που να μην εχει πολλα αμαξια και σπιτια και αρπακτικα?

----------


## οδυσσέας

Αγγελική πριν το αφήσεις ελεύθερο άφησε το μέσα στο δωμάτιο να δεις αν μπορεί να πετάξει. όσο για την περιοχή δεν παίζει ρόλο αρκεί να είναι υγιές και δυνατό.
σε παρακαλω τραβηξε την απελευθερωση ενα βιντεακι να τη δουμε και εμεις.Απελευθερώσεις ιθαγενών. Η επιστροφή στο πραγματικό τους σπίτι!

----------


## aggeliki76

πως θα το πιασω μετα ομως? 
να το βαλω δοκιμαστηκα σε ενα μεγαλο κλουβι καλυτερα?
εχω ενα κλουβι περιπου 80 εκατοστα μηκος,μπορει και ενα μετρο....
θα προσπαθησω να τραβηξω και video αλλα θα παω μονη μου...

----------


## οδυσσέας

αν έχει διάδρομο το σπίτι σου κλείνεις όλες τις πόρτες των δωματίων και το αφήνεις να πετάξει. μόλις κουραστεί του ρίχνεις μια πετσέτα επάνω και το πιάνεις. 
αν το αφήσεις σε δωμάτιο πρέπει οι κουρτίνες να είναι κλειστές αλλιώς θα χτυπήσει στο τζαμί.

----------


## aggeliki76

ok, ευχαριστω

----------


## adreas

Μιας  και  η πόλη  που  μένω είναι  μικρή  με ξέρουν  σχεδόν  όλοι για  την  τρέλα μου,  φέτος  μου έφεραν  3  σπίνους αρσενικούς  που  τους  έπιασαν με  τα  χέρια όπου  ήταν  η μέσα  στην  αυλή  τους η στο  δρόμο.  Αφού ρώτησα  αυτούς  που μου  τους  έφεραν και  στις  3 περιπτώσεις  ήταν  βροχερή μέρα  με   πολύ κρύο.  Τους  έβαλα στα  κλουβιά  φυσικά έξω  από  τα δικά  μου   και μόνο  με  το μείγμα  για  ιθαγενή χωρίς  τίποτα  άλλο  μετά  10  μέρες  τα  άφησα  ελεύθερα. Δεν  είχαν  κάτι ούτε  στα  κόπρανα έβλεπα  κάτι. Τώρα  το κρύο  τα  πείραξε η  μη  εύρεση τροφής  δεν  ξέρω πάντως πετούσαν  μια  χαρά!!!

----------


## xarhs

ευχομαι να ζησει το πουλακι και να προσαρμοστει ευκολα οταν το αμολησεις............. για εμενα μην το αμολησεις μεσα σε πολη αλλα σε περιοχη με μεγαλυτερο υψομετρο...!!!!!
ο μονος λογος που κατεβαινει τωρα σε πολεις ειναι για ευρεση τροφης..............!!!!!!!!
αγγελικη πολλα μπραβο για την πραξη σου....!!!!
αγγελικη εμενα η γνωμη μου ειναι να μην το αμολησεις μεσα για δοκιμη......... εγω μια φορα το δοκιμασα(ειχα πολλους σπινους)και μπηκε πισω απ το ψυγειο και δεν ξανα βγηκε.........
αν ειναι αγριος ουτε κατα διανοια να το αμολησεις σε ολοκληρο σπιτι.....!!!
ειναι εξυπνοι και ξερουν καλα να κρυβονται....!!!!

----------


## aggeliki76

καλησπερα 

τι λετε? τωρα γυρισα,εφαγε γιατι εχει παντου φαγητα και το νερο εχει κατεβει αρκετα




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## jk21

δεν εχει διαρροια και το λευκο στερεο γυρω απο την κουτσουλια ειναι οκ .Αλλα ειτε εχει πολυουρια ,ειτε εχει κανει μπανακι ... τοσα νερα κατω  .... να δουμε την κοιλια του να φαινεται το δερμα και πες μας αν το πουλι δειχνει να εχει ή οχι φουσκωμενο πτερωμα και να ειναι νωχελικο

----------


## geog87

Αγγελικη ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα!!!ειναι μεγαλη η χαρα που θα νιωσεις μολις τον απελευθερωσεις!!!

----------


## aggeliki76

ευχαριστω πολυ!
θα πρεπει να παρω αυριο την φωτο απο κοιλια γιατι τωρα κοιμαται...
τι ειναι η πολυουρια, ασθενεια?
το πουλι ειναι καλα,δεν καθοταν φουσκωμενο και ειναι δυνατο.

----------


## Gardelius

> ευχαριστω πολυ!
> θα πρεπει να παρω αυριο την φωτο απο κοιλια γιατι τωρα κοιμαται...
> *τι ειναι η* *πολυουρια, ασθενεια*?
> το πουλι ειναι καλα,δεν καθοταν φουσκωμενο και ειναι δυνατο.


*Είναι όταν έχει πολλά <τσισακια>!!!!*  ::  *Σίγουρα όμως οι φωτο θα μας το επιβεβαιώσουν!!!!*

----------


## aggeliki76

ναι,αλλα ειναι ασθενεια αυτο?
εννοω κινδυνευει?
θα πρεπει να παρει καποιο φαρμακο?

----------


## Gardelius

*Αγγελική σ αυτα τα θέματα .....ΔΡ* *jk21!!!!!!!!!!!!!! τίποτα άλλο!!!!!*

----------


## aggeliki76

δεν καταλαβα τι εννοεις.....

----------


## jk21

λεει ,οτι θελει λεει .Δεν ειμαι γιατρος !


η πολυουρια μπορει να εχει και παθολογικα αιτια ,μπορει και να ειναι γιατι το πουλι ηπιε πολυ νερο .Καθολου απιθανο αν διψουσε .Απλα πρεπει να το παρατηρησεις αν χυνει το νερο απο την ποτιστρα ή ειναι τα ουρα της κουτσουλιας του .Να αλλαζεις συνεχως χαρτι στον πατο .Αν ειναι κινητικο και τρωει ,για μενα οσο γρηγοροτερα ,τοσο καλυτερα να απελευθερωθει .Αλλα να δουμε πρωτα αυριο την κοιλια του πρωτα

----------


## aggeliki76

> λεει ,οτι θελει λεει .Δεν ειμαι γιατρος !
> 
> 
> η πολυουρια μπορει να εχει και παθολογικα αιτια ,μπορει και να ειναι γιατι το πουλι ηπιε πολυ νερο .Καθολου απιθανο αν διψουσε .Απλα πρεπει να το παρατηρησεις αν χυνει το νερο απο την ποτιστρα ή ειναι τα ουρα της κουτσουλιας του .Να αλλαζεις συνεχως χαρτι στον πατο .Αν ειναι κινητικο και τρωει ,για μενα οσο γρηγοροτερα ,τοσο καλυτερα να απελευθερωθει .Αλλα να δουμε πρωτα αυριο την κοιλια του πρωτα


ευχαριστω,ειναι κινητικο και τρωει,και η σταθμη της ποτιστρας παρατηρησα οτι σημερα ειχε κατεβει πολυ..
το προβλημα ειναι οτι εγω λειπω απο τις 06 00 μεχρι 17:00- 1800 καθε μερα και ειναι αδυνατον να τα παρακολουθησω αυτα.....
οταν γυρναω ειναι βραδυ και το αφηνω να κοιμηθει.....

----------


## aggeliki76

πιστευω οτι αν ζει μεχρι και Σαββατο πρωι,πρεπει να παω να το ελευθερωσω....νομιζω μεχρι τοτε θα εχει δειξει,ετσι εν ειναι?
πρωτα βεβαια θα παρω και φωτο απο κοιλια και θα δω αν πεταει...

----------


## jk21

ναι νομιζω μεχρι τοτε θα εχουμε δει και την κοιλια του και αν ειναι οκ το αφηνεις 

Ριξε για καλο και κακο ,μια ματια στο στομα του για κατι τετοιο

*Τριχομονάδα και καναρίνια*

----------


## aggeliki76

> ναι νομιζω μεχρι τοτε θα εχουμε δει και την κοιλια του και αν ειναι οκ το αφηνεις 
> 
> Ριξε για καλο και κακο ,μια ματια στο στομα του για κατι τετοιο
> 
> *Τριχομονάδα και καναρίνια*


πωωωω... το ειδα ,αηδιαστικο....
αυριο ελπιζω να γυρισω νωριτερα και να τα κανω ολα αυτα.
θα σας πω νεα,ευχαριστω πολυ,καλο βραδυ!

----------


## koukoulis

Αγγελική, λόγω του ότι τα πουλιά όταν είναι άρρωστα κι ενώ κάθονται φουσκωμένα, με το που σε βλέπουν ξεφουσκώνουν, ώστε να κρύψουν οτι είναι αδύναμα, αν γίνεται, προσπάθησε να το παρατηρήσεις χωρίς να σε βλέπει. Συγχαρητήρια και πάλι για την στάση σου.

----------


## aggeliki76

καλησπερα ,το στομα ειναι καθαρο
φωτο ειναι αυτη απο κοιλια αλλα κουνιοταν πολυ,δεν ξερω αν καταλαβαινετε κατι...
σαν να εχει μια γραντζουνια φαινοταν,,,
καλα ειναι και τρωει.
μηλο κανει να του δωσω?




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## jk21

το στηθος του μονο φαινεται και δειχνει οτι δεν υπαρχει μαλλον καρινα .καλο αυτο .αν ειναι ενταξει στη συμπεριφορα του (κινητικο ) καλα ειναι το σαββατο να γυρισει στο σπιτι του !

----------


## aggeliki76

οκ,ευχαριστω,σαββατο πρωι θα παω να τον αφησω.

----------


## aggeliki76

καλημερα,υπεροχη μερα για την απελευθερωση  :Happy: 
09:30 θα ειμαι εκει θα ελπιζω το video να βγει καλο.

----------


## ninos

Καλημερα !!!
Μπραβο Αγγελικη. Εαν επιθυμεις να εχεις συντροφια ενα φτερωτο φιλαρακο και εαν καταφερω να βγαλω πουλακια φετος, να ξερεις οτι με χαρα ενα μικρουλι μπορει να γινει δικο σου ως δωρο.

----------


## aggeliki76

> Καλημερα !!!
> Μπραβο Αγγελικη. Εαν επιθυμεις να εχεις συντροφια ενα φτερωτο φιλαρακο και εαν καταφερω να βγαλω πουλακια φετος, να ξερεις οτι με χαρα ενα μικρουλι μπορει να γινει δικο σου ως δωρο.



ευχαριστω πολυ ninos  :Happy: 
αλλα ειμαι φουλ απο ζωακια  :Happy: 
να σαι καλα!

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλημέρα!!!! Με το καλο Αγγελική!!!! Να γυρισει εκεί που πραγματικά ανήκει!!!!!! Τι μου* *θύμησες* Απελευθέρωση της καρδερίνας μου!!!

----------


## aggeliki76

γυρισα! θα ανεβασω το video  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

*Ριξε μια ματια εδω Πως ανεβάζουμε βίντεο στο Youtube  + Ανέβασμα βίντεο απο το ίντερνετ !!!!!!*

----------


## aggeliki76

δεν εμφανιζεται το video.....ti να κανω? πως να το ανεβασω ,δεν ξερω......

----------


## aggeliki76

το εκανα με το imageshack...

----------


## Gardelius

*lagreco69 ????*

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα!! Αγγελικη θα πρεπει να το ανεβασεις το video πρωτα! στο youtube και μετα να παρεις τον κωδικο και να τον προσθεσεις στο post σου.

----------


## jk21

τωρα ειδα τα λογια σου εδω .οτι σου λενε και τα παιδια .στο youtube θα ειναι πιο σιγουρα .Στις ρυθμισεις να βαλεις να ειναι δημοσιο

----------


## aggeliki76

προσπαθω να καταλαβω.......

----------


## aggeliki76

νομιζω τα καταφερα!

----------

